# Taping bazooka problem



## owenwrain69 (4 mo ago)

My bazooka isn't dispensing the mud on the tape even though it's full and I've done all the maintenance, any ideas?


----------



## gopherstateguy (Apr 8, 2012)

1) Make sure the cable is intact and secured to the cable drum and plunger properly.
2) Make sure the set screw in the hole of the drive wheel is tightened so the drive wheel is not just spinning on the axle that spins the small sprocket.
3) Make sure the drive dog is not skipping over the tabs on the large sprocket. If it is skipping over replace the drive dog spring.
4) Make sure the cable drum set screw is tightened properly.


----------

